# Bar keepers friend



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

I bought a thing of this stuff a few months back. Meaning to experiment with it...

Been working on a DIY vaporizer. I've reading and feel very confident I have the proper temps to sublimate the OA. Except, no matter what I do, the stuff just wont sublimate! I've come to the conclusion that the OA in bar keepers friend must not be enough present and that whatever I see left in the pan is not OA but must be something else like a bicarbonate or something.

Has anyone else used bar keepers friend for their OA? I cannot find anything else in the hardware store that carries OA... I've been looking at some pics on the net and the OA crystals look nothing like what I have.

Who has a good source for OA?


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, I THINK I may have figured it out?

http://www.barkeepersfriend.com/files/file/MSDS_BKF_Powder_1_1_14.pdf

Says only 5-10% by weight! Don't I need atleast 99% pure?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes it's a cleaning product looks like the main ingredient is abrasive, which is probably the powder that will not evaporate.

In your hardware store, go to the paint section and ask for the wood bleach that is used on decks & similar to prep for painting. Check the ingredients, a common wood bleach is oxalic acid, no additives. If the guy behind the counter knows his stuff you can just go and ask for oxalic acid.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Try wood bleach from any hardware or paint store.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

I ended up calling 5 diff stores around me before I found 1 that I could actually get it at. Even then they had to order a tub in for me. 12 oz should do me a while. Do It Best was the winner for me. Going to cost a whole 9.00 for this tub of 12 oz Oxalic acid. Come spring i'll have them get me more.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

drlonzo said:


> I ended up calling 5 diff stores around me before I found 1 that I could actually get it at. Even then they had to order a tub in for me. 12 oz should do me a while. Do It Best was the winner for me. Going to cost a whole 9.00 for this tub of 12 oz Oxalic acid. Come spring i'll have them get me more.


Home depot did not have it. They didn't even know what it was. Renfrow's hardware had it and David Blackney (the owner) commented that bee keepers drink the stuff.

I have later learned that Sherwin Williams and Porter paints also carry it and know what it is.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

dsegrest said:


> Renfrow's hardware had it and David Blackney (the owner) commented that bee keepers drink the stuff.


It would seem that there are many in that area that choose to use OA based upon that statement. lol


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

This is what you want:

http://www.amazon.com/Savogran-1050...F8&qid=1418652341&sr=8-4&keywords=wood+bleach


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

hex0rz said:


> Who has a good source for OA?


Amazon, Ebay and Ace Hardware - where it is sold as "wood bleach" and the brand name is Savogran. You can find it in the paint section. (no big box stores that I've visited carries it)..


----------



## ggleavitt (Feb 12, 2014)

Sherwin Williams Paint- http://www.sherwin-williams.com/homeowners/products/catalog/wood-bleach/, same as above (Savogran Wood Bleach).


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the info fellas.called around locally and found some from a local ace hardware. 16oz for 9.35 after tax. Will try it and see if it's the right Stuff. If it works il get more. I've got something cool you my sleeve you guys might like!


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

10 pounds 99% pure oxalic acid for $27 with free shipping...

http://www.amazon.com/Oxalic-Acid-9...F8&qid=1418693709&sr=1-4&keywords=oxalic+acid


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

RayMarler said:


> 10 pounds 99% pure oxalic acid for $27 with free shipping...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Oxalic-Acid-9...F8&qid=1418693709&sr=1-4&keywords=oxalic+acid


Thanks.

Just needed something now and not have to wait for some. Going to have some warmer days to allow for some treatments.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I am in need of either some OA or something called Iron Out (or similar)............but not for bees. Got some orange stained quartz and crystals to clean up. New to that.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, got the new stuff into my DIY vaporizer! Stuff works! Yay! Its called Daly's OA crystals. Looks like I'm in business fellas! My contraption is partly a success! I just need to apply it to the hives and do some mite drop counts. Then we will see how they do!


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

hex0rz said:


> Well, got the new stuff into my DIY vaporizer! Stuff works! Yay! Its called Daly's OA crystals. Looks like I'm in business fellas! My contraption is partly a success! I just need to apply it to the hives and do some mite drop counts. Then we will see how they do!


how long does that take to heat up and how much OA does it hold? Do you do 1 hive at a time or run along shooting them as fast as you can walk and load?


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Refer to my diy vaporizer thread in the equipment forum. I just vaporized some last night to see how it functions. I'll be working on the specifics soon. I'm hoping to do some treatments tomorrow if it's warm enough.


----------

